# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σκόρδο - Ρίγανη

## thanmar78

Τη γνώμη έχουμε για 3 κουταλιές του γλυκού σκόρδο και 2 κουταλιές του γλυκού ρίγανη σε ένα κιλό αυγοτροφής;

----------


## jk21

η ριγανη εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερα περιθωρια προς τα πανω  για το σκορδο δεν εχω γνωμη , γιατι δεν κανω χρηση αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχουν μελη που εχω ακουσει οτι το χρησιμοποιουνε και θα μας πουνε

----------


## thanmar78

Αφορμή Δημήτρη στάθηκε επίσκεψη σε εκτροφείου φίλου και το χρησιμοποιεί στην αναλογία που σου περιγράφω.
Δηλαδή την ρίγανη μέχρι που μπορούμε να την ανεβάσουμε, πάντα για το 1 κιλό αυγοτροφής;
Γύρη, σπιρουλίνα σε τι ποσότητα πάλι για το 1 κιλό;

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις ανετα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ριγανη  . Δεν εχεις προβλημα και για περαιτερω παροχη αν ειναι αποδεκτη αλλα συνηθως καπου τοσο συνηθιζεται 

εγω οταν εδινα βοτανα μεσω αυγοτροφης και οχι εκχυλισμα   *Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά*οπως δινω τωρα , εδινα 1 κουταλια της σουπας μιγμα βοτανων στα 100 γρ τριμμενης αυγοτροφης 

*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*


το σκορδο σιγουρα ειναι λιγο βαρυ σαν τροφη στο στομαχι ...  ας σου πουνε πιο εγκυρα αλλα παιδια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα , εγώ στα 250 περίπου γραμμάρια φτιαχτής αυγοτροφής με νιφάδες βρώμης , ρίχνω ένα κουταλάκι ρήγανη χωρίς να έχω πρόβλημα ποτέ . Σκόρδο δεν χρησιμοποιώ  καθόλου, το φοβάμαι . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εγω χρησιμοποιηω παραπανω ριγανη στην αυγοτροφη περιπου 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης

----------


## oasis

Αφου θελετε να δουλεψετε με σκορδο γιατι δεν τιο βαζετε στην αυγοτροφη μεσω νερου σαν σκορδονερο που χρονια τωρα ξερουμε πως φτιαχνεται?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους , νομίζω πως το σκόρδο στις μορφές που το χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς εμπειρικά δεν κρατάει τις ουσίες του . Απλά για να λέμε πως  κάνουμε χρήση . Υπάρχουν σκευάσματα για περιστέρια , εκεί το σκόρδο έχει βασική χρήση  δύο φορές την εβδομάδα , που είναι σταθερά και μυρίζουν σκόρδο για καιρό . Αυτά όμως είναι εμπορικά και παρασκευάζονται με ειδικούς τρόπους για να είναι ¨σταθερά ¨ . Δεν ξέρω αλλά αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός .

----------


## jk21

*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής  ποστ 31*και 


*Σκορδόνερο ποστ*το σκορδο εχει κυριως δραση μεσω της αλισινης που σε ελαχιστο χρονικο διαστημα μετα τον τεμαχισμο του αδρανοποιειται . εχει και καποιες αλλες ουσιες αλλα οχι τοσο δραστικες οσο αυτη .η κυρια αντιβακτηριακη και αντιμυκωτικη ιδιοτητα του οφειλεται σε αυτη την ουσια 


δεν υπαρχει κανενα υγρο σκευασμα που να την διατηρει  , οσα και να εχουν βγαλει οι περιστεροεταιριες  , παρα μονο αν ειναι χαπι επικαλλυμενο και αυτο επισης μαλλον δεν κανει και πολλα 

Ομως αν ενα πουλι ειναι χαλια και δεν εχουμε αντιβιωση να δωσουμε και επειγει , σπαμε μια σκελιδα σε νερο , αφηνουμε ελαχιστα λεπτα και δινουμε στραγγισμενο στο στομα  


το σκορδο ομως εχει και αλλες καλες ιδιοτητες για την καρδια ,για αυτο και δεν κρινω αχρηστη τη χρηση του απο εκτροφεις  σε ετοιμα σκευασματα

----------

